# Camkix macro lens tips?



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Figured it out. If your lens doesn't work, get a new app. I downloaded the Camera Awesome app from the App Store and now I can use my lens. Here are a few experimental pictures of my Betta


































With practice I should get better with this. Just happy it is working now. I wanted to share in case any other amateurs want to try macro photography on the cheap.


----------

